

Google responds to negative feedback, makes video migration easier - michh
http://pastebin.com/sqW8h7ze

======
michh
They're even working on a fully automated solution. That's a hell of a
difference compared to 'download the original movie and upload it to youtube
yourself'.

~~~
1880
I just tried this automated solution. The result has much more quality than
the download-and-upload method.

------
pronoiac
An official link: [http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/04/update-on-
google-...](http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/04/update-on-google-video-
finding-easier.html)

------
pasbesoin
This is why we gripe. It works.

Thanks to Google for recognizing and adjusting to the feedback.

I still wish they could be more responsive at the individual level -- although
I have some outside understanding of the logistical and resource challenges
such demands must place.

Nonetheless, Wave technology got a new home. Google Video content will
survive. Good things.

